# Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden



## Karpfenbeschwörer (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,
da mir auch empfohlen wurde mich vor dem Kauf über den SHop zu informieren möchte ich das hiermit tun da ich dort auch noch nie gekauft habe... 
habt ihr nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Angelzentrale Herrieden... auch im Garantiefall???


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

ich habe bis jetzt nur SEHR positive erfahrungen mit der angelzentrale.
nette leute, die sich auch am telefon zeit für einen nehmen.
die bestellung kam immer pünktlich und vollständig.
garantiefall gab es bei mir bis jetzt keinen. aber ich denke das wird auch kein problem sein. 
die ware ist auch immer sehr gut und ordendlich verpackt.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Nur Gute!
Und auch Bekannte von mir waren da immer zufrieden.


----------



## bayernfish7 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen. Ein TOP -Laden. Bei einem neuen Trakker Zelt ist nach einmal Aufbau eine Naht aufgegangen.Sofort angerufen. Paket wurde kostenlos geholt und nach England verfrachtet.:m


----------



## nostradamus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

hallo,

passt!

Nosta


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Mit der Angelzentrale Herrieden habe ich bisher nur durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht, liegt glaube ich mitten im Frankenland, von daher für mich auch kein Wunder.
Unter den Franken soll es zwar auch Vollpfosten geben, aber ich habe bis jetzt nur solche kennen gelernt, die genau meine Kragenweite waren.#6


----------



## gpanic (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Fünf Artikel online bestellt, nur ein wurde geliefert mit dem Info, dass Der Rest nicht lieferbar war. Kein Info über Verfügbarkeit im Onlineshop. Versandkosten finde ich zu teuer (6,95€). Das Restgeld wurde sofort zurückbezahlt. Die fehlende Artikel muß ich jetzt woanders bestellen und wieder Porto bezahlen. Dieses Shop kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*



gpanic schrieb:


> Versandkosten finde ich zu teuer (6,95€)






achso.......und bestellt hast du aber trotzdem ? 


solchen leuten wie dir ist doch echt nicht mehr zu helfen....


----------



## John Carp(enter) (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> achso.......und bestellt hast du aber trotzdem ?
> 
> 
> solchen leuten wie dir ist doch echt nicht mehr zu helfen....



Wieso? 

Wenn er 5 Teile bestellt hat, von denen vielleicht 4 Stück wesentlich billiger waren, als woanders. Warum dann nicht vielleicht 1 oder 2 Euro mehr Versand in Kauf nehmen. Wenn dann natürlich nur ein Artikel der Bestellung kommt, siehts natürlich anders aus.


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*



gpanic schrieb:


> Versandkosten finde ich zu teuer (6,95€).



das ist doch dein Problem! Niemand schreibt dir vor dort zu bestellen. Ich pers. finde es absolut OK!


----------



## Allround_angler (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

die Angelzentrale stellt derzeit ihr Warenwirtschaftssystem um, wie ich erfahren habe. Sie lassen deswegen wohl einige Artikel auslaufen.....Mir gings genauso, daß bei meinen letzten Bestellungen Artikel einfach nicht da waren. Man hat aber immer Ausweichprodukte, um den Einkauf zu komplettieren. Ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen....sehr kulant zB., denn ich dachte mein dort gekaufter Bissanzeiger wäre kaputt....es stellte sich heraus, dass ich mich geirrt hatte...war trotzdem kein Problem und Rückversand hat die Angelzentrale netterweise gezahlt!

Allerdings sind leider die Tage vorbei, wo man sich ein Bivvie bei der Angelzentrale noch auf Rechnung kaufen konnte ....Seit dem neuen Onlineshop hat sich einiges verändert....jedenfalls freue ich mich, wenn bald auch mal die Warenverfügbarkeit zu den Artikeln im Onlineshop zu sehen ist, wie es z.b. bei Angelgeraete-Wilkerling der Fall ist.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## gpanic (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Ich dachte, ich habe alles was ich kaufen möchte in einem Shop für einen  fairen Preis gefunden. Deswegen, war 1-2€ mehr für das Porto kein  Problem, besser als in zwei verschiedenen Shops zu kaufen. Aber wenn  ich nur einen von fünf Artikel bekomme, und das Porto ein großes Teil der  Bestellung ist, dann finde ich es nicht ok. 

Der Verkäufer sollte die nicht liferbare Artikel aus seinem Internetshop  entferen oder als "nicht lieferbar" bezeichnen. Oder, sollte er bevor  der Warensendung den Käufer informieren dass das Großteil der Lieferung  nicht lieferbar ist. Dann hätte ich die ganze Bestellung bevor der Lieferung stornieren lassen. 

Mit der Lieferung habe ich eine Preisliste bekommen wo der Artikel den  ich bekommen habe, fast 3€ billiger von das was ich bezahlte ist. Das finde  ich auch komisch. Sonst war alles ok, schnelle Lieferung, Geldzurück, alles ohne weitere Probleme.

Aber egal, von mir werden sie kein mehr Geld bekommen. Die Andere die da  kaufen möchten, sollten sich erstmals über Verfügbarkeit gewünschtes Artikels informieren.


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*



gpanic schrieb:


> Fünf Artikel online bestellt, nur ein wurde geliefert mit dem Info, dass Der Rest nicht lieferbar war. Kein Info über Verfügbarkeit im Onlineshop. Versandkosten finde ich zu teuer (6,95€). Das Restgeld wurde sofort zurückbezahlt. Die fehlende Artikel muß ich jetzt woanders bestellen und wieder Porto bezahlen. Dieses Shop kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen.



3-mal bestellt 3-mal alles super gelaufen!

Weshalb hier wegen der Versandkosten rumgeheult wird ist mir unklar, die werden doch bei der Rechnung mit aufgeführt bevor man bezahlt.
Somit, hat man die Wahl ob man seine Bestellung abschließt oder nicht.
Daraus folgt: absolut unnötiger Beitrag!!!

Gruß Lepi#h


----------



## gpanic (23. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Natürlich ist das klar, dass ich mit der Versandkosten einverstanden war. Das war hier nicht das Hauptthema. *Das Hauptthema ist, dass Herrieden in seinem Internetshop anbietet und verkauft die Waren die nicht verfügbar sind und damit die Kunden verführt.* Deswegen ist dieses Shop, nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung, nicht zum Empfehlen. Es tut mir Leid, aber nur einen von fünf bestellten Artikel zu bekommen, das finde ich unprofessionel.

Mein Beitrag wegen Versandkosten war nur eine Info. Damit wollte ich sagen, dass die Versandkosten im Vergleich mit vielen anderen Shops ein bisschen zu hoch sind. Auch, viele andere Shops bieten ab bestimmter Summe eine versandkostefreie Lieferung. Aber, wie gesagt, ich war damit einverstanden und das war hier kein Thema. Man sollte darüber nicht weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Mal zurück zum Thema:

ich habe nun auch mal was bei o.g genannten Shop bestellt. Hatte mich für 2 Ruten interessiert und am Montag vorab per Telefon nochmal nachgefragt, ob die Ruten lagernd sind. Sind sehr freundliche Leute und ich wurde gleich am Telefon mit ins Lager genommen.... beide Ruten sind auf Lager... perfekt.

Habe dann wenige Minuten später bestellt (hatte es aber am Telefon ja angekündigt) und sofort via payPal bezahlt.... das war Montag vormittag.

Seit dem tut sich nix mehr (Status --> in Bearbeitung). Bin ja mal gespannt ob der Kram noch vor! dem Wochenende kommt....


----------



## Martinez (24. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Versuch: Bestellung Rute

Ich muss mich hier leider zu Wort melden. Höfliche Hinweise via Facebook werden umgehend gelöscht, nur zwei an der Zahl, also keine Stalking oder sonstiges.

Selbst 2 Wochen nach Bestellung keine Rückmeldung, ganz schwach.

Kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen, bis heute keine Antwort erhalten.

So viel aus meiner Sicht, schade!

TL
Martinez


----------



## Martinez (30. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Bis heute keine Rückmeldung erhalten, finde ich ziemlich schwach.

Auch auf meine damaligen Facebook Hinweise, die wirklich höflich  gewesen sind, gab es keine Reaktion.

Ergo: nicht zu empfehlen.

TL
Martinez


----------



## maniana (30. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

ich finde die sind bei manchen Sachen ganz schön teuer geworden...


----------



## Stephan203 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Moin

kann man bei Großen bestellungen ab ca 500 euro mit denen Handeln?|supergri


----------



## goatzilla (21. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Hallo! 

Bearbeitungszeit lässt momentan stark zu wünschen übrig. Warte auch schon ewig auf meine Bestellung


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (21. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Der einzige Nachteil sind meiner Meinung nach die teilweise langen Lieferzeiten. Ansonsten waren die meisten Preise relativ gut. Außerdem werden recht oft Gutscheine per Post zugeschickt, was ich recht gut finde #6


----------



## Nukular (22. April 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Ich hab insgesamt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Klar gibts Sachen die man besser machen kann, aber ich will die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Bestell seit Jahren regelmäßig da und hatte nie wirkliche Probleme. Lange Lieferzeit, teils lange Dauer bis Emails beantwortet werden und dass nichtmal ab einem bestimmten Betrag die Versandkosten erlassen werden, sind zwar nervig aber damit kann ich leben. 
Einzig unverschämt find ich, dass manche Artikel laut Preisschild im Laden scheinbar günstiger sind als online.


----------



## karphunter (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

wenn man mal eine frage per mail stellt kommt wenn überhaupt nur rufen sie an. ans Telefon habe ich des Öfteren niemanden. eine Woche nach meiner Bestellung habe ich mal angerufen. eine frau sagte mir das meine Sachen noch nicht gepackt sind. werde dort wahrscheinlich nicht wieder bestellen. sind auch nicht die günstigsten


----------



## DeralteSack (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Da scheint wohl jemand ne Serie an schlechten Erfahrungen zu haben. Gleich bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern Probleme gehabt.

Schon etwas seltsam...|kopfkrat


----------



## dib (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

wie sieht es denn zur zeit bei euch so mit den lieferzeiten von denen aus ? 

ich habe am 13.11.2016 eine bestellung bezahlt und jetz ist der 13.12.2016 und die melden sich nicht mal von selbst .

zwei wochen nach der bezahlung habe ich per mail nachgefragt ob mit der bestellung alles in ordnung ist , da kam dann schon eine halbe stunde später eine mail zurück das sie die von mir bestellte ware bestellt haben und diese im laufe der woche bei ihnen eintreffen müsste .

das ist jetzt über zwei wochen her und nix kommt an .

mal eine für mich wichtige frage ...
gibt es von diesem shop eine versandbenachrichtigung per email und sendungverfolgung wenn sie die ware verschickt haben ??? 


bin schon am überlegen denen die tage nochmal eine mail zu schicken ...


----------



## Pupser (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Früher gab es da mal eine Apparatur, die nannte man Telefon ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Es gibt ne Benachrichtung wenn versendet wird und auch ne Verfolgungsmöglichkeit.

Wenn man natürlich Dinge ordert, die nicht vorrätig sind und selbst erst vom Produzenten geordert werden müssen, dann kann es schon durchaus passieren, das eine Bestellung deutlich länger dauert wie sonst.
Daraus kann man aber dem Händler eigentlich keinen Strick drehen, denn nicht selten kommt die Ware per Container aus Asien.
Und dieser wird erst verschifft wenn er genug intus hat.

Das Spiel macht nahezu jeder Händler mal durch, egal ob Angelkram oder Buxen.

Wenn man die Ware zügiger brauch,kann man das entweder vorab regeln oder man bestellt halt woanders.
Ansonsten anrufen.

Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Zentrale, ganz im Gegenteil.
Alles kam sehr zügig und war auch tiptop. Ich hab allerdings auch nur immer Dinge bestellt, die auch vorrätig und lieferbar gewesen sind.


----------



## dib (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

bei dem artikelangebot stand  das der artikel bestellbar aber nicht vorrätig war . und da stand dann lieferzeit bei nicht vorrätiger ware 5-7 werktage .

jetzt sind es schon über 30 tage . 

naja vieleicht haben die grad übelsten weihnachtsstress ...

ich werde erstmal noch ein paar tage warten bis ich denen eine mail schicke .

lg
------------
thomas


----------



## olli783 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Also ich habe dort ne kombinierte Bestellung über Ebay(dort haben die Restposten) und im Normalen Online-Shop aufgegeben und mit einem Anruf alle Wünsche (Rolle aus Ebay sollte mit Schnur aus dem Shop bespult werden) geklärt, und die Lieferung war 2 Tage später da. Also ich würde den Kontakt, sowie Service, Abwicklung und Versand durchweg positiv bewerten.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Die Weihnachtsgutscheinaktion?

Ich habe dort einmal bestellt. Im Zuge dessen Mehrmals mit denen telefoniert. Ewigkeiten gewartet am guten Schluss hab ich dann storniert.

 Die Rückzahlung erfolgte dann am selben Tag.


----------



## robdasilva (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Hallo,

ich bestell bei Herrieden nichts mehr.
Artikel im Shop als Verfügbar gekennzeichnet, aber dann bei Lieferung doch nicht lieferbar.
Wird nachgeliefert heisst es dann. Aber da wartet mann dann Wochen, auch telefonieren bringt nix.

Ich warte glaub seit einem Jahr auf eine Nachlieferung, aber mir ist die Zeit zu Schade bei denen anzurufen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## dib (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bestell bei Herrieden nichts mehr.
> Artikel im Shop als Verfügbar gekennzeichnet, aber dann bei Lieferung doch nicht lieferbar.
> ...






oha das ist ja übel 
und deine kohle haben die noch ?
lg
----------
thomas


----------



## Martinez (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Dieser Laden ist einfach eine Katastrophe!

Ich verstehe nicht - besonders bei dem heutigen Dienstleistungsniveau - das sich einige von euch auf diese unverschämten Wartezeiten einlassen. 

Artikel, die mit längeren Wartezeiten verbunden sind, sollten transparent gekennzeichnet werden.

Nicht jeder nutzt Paypal und kann somit im Nachgang problemlos stornieren ohne viel Kommunikation. Auf meine damalige Kritik wurde noch nicht mal geantwortet.


----------



## dieangeln (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung Angelzentrale Herrieden*

Servus,
ich habe nur gute erfahrung gemacht.
Dietmar


----------

